# Military Career Advise



## mc876898 (4 Jan 2011)

I am a soon-to-be 25 year old that is thinking about signing up with the Canadian Forces. 

First, some basic info about my me:

I have a two-year college diploma in software development. In addition to programming and web design, the program included courses on computer hardware, repair and networking.
I have been working full time as a software developer for the last two years.
I also have two years worth of university credits towards a bachelors degree that I did not finish. I did not select a major yet, but my course load was leaning towards psychology.

I would appreciate some advise or recommendations on a few things:

1. What military position would my current skill set be the most valuable?
_I was thinking 'Land Communications and Information Systems Technician', 'Signal Operator', or 'Communication Research Operator'. Or maybe I should finish my degree and become an officer?_
2. Would I qualify as being semi-skilled?
3. Would I qualify for a signing bonus?
4. What entry plan would you recommend for me?
5. After my training, how long can I expect to serve before earning the rank of Corporal?


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jan 2011)

LCIS and SigOp are now in the same parent trade, which feeds into a specialty sub occupation that works on DNDs computer networks.

You may qualify as semi-skilled for LCIS tech, which may get you a signing bonus.

If you want to work with computers, be an NCM. If you want to manage people who work with computers, finish the degree and be an officer.

Promotion to Corporal can be accelerated any time after 48 months service, and becomes mandatory after 60 months service.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jan 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Promotion to Corporal can be accelerated any time after 48 months service, and becomes mandatory after 60 months service.



One can be accelerated to Cpl after 36 months. The rank is virtualy automatic at 48 months.


----------



## mc876898 (4 Jan 2011)

> If you want to work with computers, be an NCM. If you want to manage people who work with computers, finish the degree and be an officer.



Are there any option available where the Canadian Forces will subsidize the remainder of my education?



> Promotion to Corporal can be accelerated any time after 48 months service, and becomes mandatory after 60 months service.



Does time spent in training count towards this?


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jan 2011)

mc876898 said:
			
		

> Are there any option available where the Canadian Forces will subsidize the remainder of my education?
> 
> Does time spent in training count towards this?



If you want to be an officer, you can apply ROTP and have the CF pay for the rest.

Yes it does.


----------



## mc876898 (4 Jan 2011)

Alright. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Pusser (4 Jan 2011)

To be clear, time spent training in the CF, counts toward time requirements for promotion.  In other words, your CF trades training will count, but the time you put in on your civilian courses before you join will not.  Having said that, if you enter as a skilled or semi-skilled applicant, that may effect your time requirement for promotion.  

On another note, a psychology degree will meet some of the requirements to become an officer, but not if you want anything to do with the people who work on computers or other technology (i.e. repair, maintenance, network management, etc).  You will need a technical degree (e.g. engineering, computer science, physics, etc) for that.  Keep also in mind that virtually everybody in the CF works with computers.


----------



## Pusser (4 Jan 2011)

One more thing.  I'm sure it's just a typo  :nod:, but the word you want in the title of this thread is "advi*c*e" (the noun), not "advi*s*e" (the verb).  If you want to be an officer, you need to know that sort of thing.


----------



## mc876898 (4 Jan 2011)

Thanks.

By the way, you should have used the word 'affect' instead of 'effect'.

I can correct posts too.   ;D


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2011)

mc876898 said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> By the way, you should have used the word 'affect' instead of 'effect'.
> 
> I can correct posts too.   ;D



And us Mods can moderate as well.


----------



## Nemecek (4 Jan 2011)

It blows me away how people come to this site looking for answers to their recruiting questions, and then show an attitude to people helping them out.

I just don't get it.


----------



## Pusser (5 Jan 2011)

mc876898 said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> By the way, you should have used the word 'affect' instead of 'effect'.
> 
> I can correct posts too.   ;D



Touché


----------



## Brasidas (5 Jan 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> On another note, a psychology degree will meet some of the requirements to become an officer, but not if you want anything to do with the people who work on computers or other technology (i.e. repair, maintenance, network management, etc).  You will need a technical degree (e.g. engineering, computer science, physics, etc) for that.  Keep also in mind that virtually everybody in the CF works with computers.



He could be a Sig O.


----------



## Occam (5 Jan 2011)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> He could be a Sig O.



Ah, no.  Sig O requires a B.Eng or B.Sc.


----------



## Brasidas (5 Jan 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> Ah, no.  Sig O requires a B.Eng or B.Sc.



I've met three non-BSc Sig O's, off the street with no special circumstances.


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Jan 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> Ah, no.  Sig O requires a B.Eng or B.Sc.



Typically, but you can be granted a waver, especially if you're CFRing.


----------



## Occam (6 Jan 2011)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> I've met three non-BSc Sig O's, off the street with no special circumstances.



Then the recruiting people need to update their website:

_Direct Entry applicants must hold the degree of Bachelor of Engineering or Bachelor of Science from an accredited Canadian university. The preferred degree is the Bachelor of Engineering in one of the following disciplines: Electrical/ Electronics, Software, Computer or Physics. Consideration will also be given to those holding the degree of Bachelor of Engineering in Aerospace Systems Management, Mechanical Engineering or Nuclear Engineering, and those holding the degree of Bachelor of Science in Computer Science, Applied Science, Mathematics, Physics or Space Science._



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Typically, but you can be granted a waver, especially if you're CFRing.



That's normal for almost any CFR case.  For example, CFRs for NCS Eng used to go to Camosun College for their training; they didn't require a degree program.


----------

